# FS: Laguna sterilizer.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Selling a Laguna 1800 Powerclear 16 watt sterilizer/clarifier with all the adaptors and a spare new 16 watt uv lamp will do a large aquarium or a pond up to 1800 usg.
In perfect condition and asking $ 130. obo


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump.......................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

price adjustment bump................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

to the top...............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

price change bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump.............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

some one must need a great sterilizer bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump...................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump.........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

make an offer bump...................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump....................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

heaters added bump.........................


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

What kind / size heaters?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

under the photo it states :

Equipment for sale:
1- 200 watt jager heater $20
1- 250 watt Visa therm heater 3 months old $20


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump.......................


----------

